# κύμινο



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Η λέξη: *κύμινο*
Η προέλευση: αρχαιοελληνική (δάνειο σημιτικής προέλευσης)
Η ορθογραφία: *κύμινο* ή _κίμινο_; *κύμινο*. Είπαμε, «αρχαιοελληνική». Δεν είναι απλοποίηση ξένης λέξης. Οι ξένοι την πήραν από εμάς.
Η ξένη λέξη: *cumin* στα αγγλικά [προφέρεται «κάμιν»] μέσω λατινικού _cuminum_ (που είναι και το όνομα του γένους).
Το ιστολόγημα: *Γιατί λέμε κύμινο;*
Το κιούμελ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3116-kümmel-kummel-κιούμελ
Η έκφραση: *μέχρι να πεις κύμινο, ώσπου να πεις κύμινο, όσο να πεις κύμινο*
Οι αγγλικές της: before you can say “Jack Robinson”, before you can say “knife”, at the drop of a hat, in a jiffy, in a pig’s whisper, in two shakes of a lamb’s tail, right off the bat, before you know it, in no time at all, in nothing flat. (Περισσότερα εδώ)

Προσθήκες: από κάτω.


----------



## cougr (Jul 29, 2013)

Έχω παρατηρήσει από παλιά ότι υπάρχει αρκετή σύγχυση με τους όρους _κύμινο_ και _κιούμελ_, οι οποίοι άλλοτε αναφέρονται στο _cumin_ και άλλοτε στο _caraway (Carum carvi) [αλλιώς: αγριοκύμινο, κάρον (το κυμινοειδές) κ.α.]_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... Προσθήκες: από κάτω.


Πατ-κιουτ / μάνι μάνι (honey) / τάκα τάκα, τσάκα τσάκα / τσακ μπαμ / μπαμ μπαμ (thank you, ma'am) / chop-chop / 
στο πι και φι (και στο πιλάφι, με κύμινο) / like a house on fire = στο άψε-σβήσε, στο πιτς-φιτίλι, ώσπου να πεις κύμινο / 
στο φτερό / ατάκα κι επιτόπου / in a New York minute / εν ριπή οφθαλμού / in the blink of an eye / a wink / a twinkling / 
a heartbeat / a split second / in a flash / in a trice. 


...........................................................  ​


nickel said:


> ...
> Είπαμε, «αρχαιοελληνική». Δεν είναι απλοποίηση ξένης λέξης. Οι ξένοι την πήραν από εμάς.
> Η ξένη λέξη: *cumin* στα αγγλικά [προφέρεται «κάμιν»] μέσω λατινικού _cuminum_ (που είναι και το όνομα του γένους).
> ...


We're cumin in from the old
We're cumin in, cuminum, cumin in, cuminum, cumin in from the old


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2013)

Έχασα το στοίχημα με τον εαυτό μου ότι θα έβαζες το παρακάτω τραγούδι — too obvious.
Κέρδισα το άλλο στοίχημα (ότι κάποιος θα μάζευε περισσότερα συνώνυμα από τον Σαραντάκο  ).


Εκτελεσάρα!


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2013)

...
Νίκος ποντάρει, Νίκος μαζεύει, Νίκος κερδίζει, Νίκος χάνει, Νίκος δίνει, Νίκος κερνά, Νίκος πίνει. :)






I'm a roadrunner, baby, can't keep up with me, meself and I :laugh:


----------

